# Preorder: Sigma 28mm f/1.4 DG HSM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2019)

> You can now preorder the brand new Sigma 28mm f/1.4 DG HSM. This lens was announced back in September ahead of Photokina. This is definitely a lens I’m looking forward to using.
> *Sigma 28mm f/1.4 DG HSM at Adorama*
> Press release after the break.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## nubu (Jan 11, 2019)

The good news: it will come soon, it will be terrific, the bad news: it will be MUCH more expensive than the neighbouring focal lengths (i.e. 24 or 35mm art)...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 11, 2019)

Review here:


----------



## tmc784 (Jan 12, 2019)

Why encourage people to buy third party lens ?


----------



## nubu (Jan 12, 2019)

Because this lens does not exist from canon and because it seems to have stellar performance (as most of the other art lenses).


----------



## jd7 (Jan 12, 2019)

tmc784 said:


> Why encourage people to buy third party lens ?


Why not, when they're good lenses?


----------



## tmc784 (Jan 12, 2019)

jd7 said:


> Why not, when they're good lenses?


Sometimes have firmware issue


----------



## jd7 (Jan 13, 2019)

tmc784 said:


> Sometimes have firmware issue


Yes that could happen - but how likely is it really, especially with the Sigma Art and Tamron SP lenses which have docks so you can update firmware yourself? From everything I've read, the Sigma Art and Tamron SP lenses are working well even on the EOS R with adapter, and I would have thought if there was ever gong to be a significant problem it would happen with something like the introduction of a new mount.
For my own part, if Canon introduced a body which didn't work with the Sigma Art lenses, that would make me not buy the body or at the very least make me put off buying the body until I absolutely needed it. I don't know how many other people would feel similarly, but if I'm representative of a large enough group then - apart from the fact the third party manufacturers would have a reason to make new firmware which works with any new Canon camera if there was a compatibility issue - that's a reason why Canon itself would be unlikely to create a situation where there are other incompatibilities.
Anyway, yes there could be firmware issues but you have to weigh up all of the pros and cons..


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 13, 2019)

tmc784 said:


> Why encourage people to buy third party lens ?


To keep Canon on their toes, and to discuss any lens relevant to Canon users. Did my facetiousness radar fail here?

My question: Why yet another slightly different focal length? I'd rather see AF problems fixed on existing Sigma Art offerings.


----------



## nubu (Jan 14, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> To keep Canon on their toes, and to discuss any lens relevant to Canon users. Did my facetiousness radar fail here?
> 
> My question: Why yet another slightly different focal length? I'd rather see AF problems fixed on existing Sigma Art offerings.



Which AF problems? I have the 14/1.8, 20,/1.4, 35/1.4, 50/1.4, 85/1.4 and 135/1.8 Art lenses (and soon the 28/1.4) and they work perfectly on my eos R, 7d2 and 5d3 cameras. All with the most recent firmware ... Its a great system. On the R it is even better.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> Which AF problems? I have the 14/1.8, 20,/1.4, 35/1.4, 50/1.4, 85/1.4 and 135/1.8 Art lenses (and soon the 28/1.4) and they work perfectly on my eos R, 7d2 and 5d3 cameras. All with the most recent firmware ... Its a great system. On the R it is even better.


What AF problems? Google Sigma AF issues and read some reviews, it’s a wide spread issue. And the biggest issue is that you’ll never know if you got a good one or not before buying. And, in my case, my third 50 worked okay for 6 months before it started acting up...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> Which AF problems? I have the 14/1.8, 20,/1.4, 35/1.4, 50/1.4, 85/1.4 and 135/1.8 Art lenses (and soon the 28/1.4) and they work perfectly on my eos R, 7d2 and 5d3 cameras. All with the most recent firmware ... Its a great system. On the R it is even better.


AF problems that cannot be fixed by the voodoo of the USB dock or any other methods. AF problems that make you think you have nailed focus until you review your images. AF problems that make it a lottery game to buy Sigma lenses. Just be happy you have won so often!

If Sigma were more transparent regarding this issue, then I'd have more confidence. In other words, if they would admit the problem, then clearly state that for any given lens they have fixed the problem, then I'd be more of a fan. For example, if the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is focusing erratically (with nothing do with calibration, the dock, or anything on the user end) and Sigma says, "We are working on it," then a few months later says, "We have fixed the problem with the 5D III but are still working on the 5D IV," I'm all in and happy to be patient.

But instead it seems Sigma just keeps asking their customers to play the lottery and say, "Well, it was a pretty good deal, so what if the AF success rate is only 25% instead of the 70-80% in the same scenarios with the native Canon lenses?"


----------



## nubu (Jan 14, 2019)

You saw my list of lenses (only the 35mm had to be replaced) and I know of many others that have great results (the Art series is a huge success) . Many AF issues relate to the fact that users are not experienced with highly opened lenses and/or are using them without MFA on body or via dock. Something which I have to do for all my other L lenses, too when wanting to use them wide open in a reliable way. I owned several canon EF L lenses at the same focal lengths (14, 35, 50, 85, 135) and they all were mediocre when compared to the respective Sigmas. Firmware updates (and MFA) are easy via the cheap dock. Most of these Art lenses are unique in there performance and worth this extra investment of 50 bucks.


----------



## nubu (Jan 14, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> AF problems that cannot be fixed by the voodoo or any other methods. AF problems that make you think you have nailed focus until you review your images. AF problems that make it a lottery game to buy Sigma lenses. Just be happy you have won so often!
> 
> If Sigma were more transparent regarding this issue, then I'd have more confidence. In other words, if they would admit the problem, then clearly state that for any given lens they have fixed the problem, then I'd be more of a fan. For example, if the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is focusing erratically (with nothing do with calibration, the dock, or anything on the user end) and Sigma says, "We are working on it," then a few months later says, "We have fixed the problem with the 5D III but are still working on the 5D IV," I'm all in and happy to be patient.
> 
> But instead it seems Sigma just keeps asking their customers to play the lottery and say, "Well, it was a pretty good deal, so what if the AF success rate is only 25% instead of the 70-80% in the same scenarios with the native Canon lenses?"


 

Did you use the ef 50/1.2L or the horrible ef 50/1.4? Both are very unreliable lenses. I ownwed both. The SA 50/1.4 plays in a different league. I am sorry for you bad experience for you bad copy but have it replaced or repared is the way to go then ... Now with the eos R its even better. My sigmas are incredible relable on it. Seem to be a very lucky guy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> Did you use the ef 50/1.2L or the horrible ef 50/1.4? Both are very unreliable lenses. I ownwed both. The SA 50/1.4 plays in a different league. I am sorry for you bad experience for you bad copy but have it replaced or repared is the way to go then ... Now with the eos R its even better. My sigmas are incredible relable on it. Seem to be a very lucky guy.




I've owned my copy of the Canon EF 50 f1.4 for over 15 years, it is very sharp when stopped down, focuses perfectly at f1.4 and despite much abuse has never let me down in several backpacking world trips.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> You saw my list of lenses (only the 35mm had to be replaced) and I know of many others that have great results (the Art series is a huge success) . Many AF issues relate to the fact that users are not experienced with highly opened lenses and/or are using them without MFA on body or via dock. Something which I have to do for all my other L lenses, too when wanting to use them wide open in a reliable way. I owned several canon EF L lenses at the same focal lengths (14, 35, 50, 85, 135) and they all were mediocre when compared to the respective Sigmas. Firmware updates (and MFA) are easy via the cheap dock. Most of these Art lenses are unique in there performance and worth this extra investment of 50 bucks.



I don't think you want to compare a list of fast lenses you owned or used with me, just saying, without turning it into a "my dad can beat your dad" scenario.

As YuengLinger said, it's NOTHING in the user end that's the issue here. It's Sigma that can't reverse engineer the Canon AF on most or all bodies.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> Did you use the ef 50/1.2L or the horrible ef 50/1.4? Both are very unreliable lenses. I ownwed both. The SA 50/1.4 plays in a different league. I am sorry for you bad experience for you bad copy but have it replaced or repared is the way to go then ... Now with the eos R its even better. My sigmas are incredible relable on it. Seem to be a very lucky guy.


I've had the ef 50mm f/1.4 USM for years. Not nearly as sharp as the Sigma, for sure, but nails AF quickly and reliably, even after the scorching summer I left it (by mistake!) in my car parked in the driveway.

And I'm not saying Sigma is the only company that doesn't like to talk about AF issues. You mention the ef 50mm f/1.2L USM, perhaps Canon's most controversial lens. I have never used it myself. I'm friends with a journalist professor who uses it more than any other lens and and loves it. I'm friends with high-end wedding and portrait photographers who say it is horrible because of the focus-shift issue, and way too slow to AF at any type of event.

I have never used the ef 50mm 1.2L, but I have studied image after image on the web, and I've watched very clear demonstrations of the focus-shift issue on superb videos. I know that I don't want it because of the focus-shift problems--and because I think the "magic" bokeh can easily look very ordinary or jittery.
Canon? To my knowledge, correct me if I'm wrong, has never clearly stated that the lens has a problem at certain apertures and distances (but might have said something about the lens's unique qualities resulting in compromises). And then there are rumors around the Web that the lens had some sort of stealthy fix after its initial release, a fix which improved the AF problems. But the focus-shift issue still remains.

(For reference, I owned and loved the ef 85mm f/1.2L II for years, then traded it in for the ef 85mm f/1.4L IS to enjoy quicker AF and the image stabilization. I believe Viggo is not as happy with his 85mm f/1.4 as I am with mine. The point is, we want lenses that work for us, regardless of brand. We aren't bashing Sigma because it isn't Canon!)

So, no, Sigma is not the only company that dances around problems with products. But I have tried two copies of the 50mm f/1.4 Art, and I'll never purchase another Art, because, sure enough, it AF's erratically and cannot be trusted when narrow DoF is desired to achieve a look. On the other hand, I have a Sigma 180mm f/2.8 macro that actually focuses as reliably as any Canon lens I've owned, and works beautifully even as a portrait lens. Love it. But that was made before the Art series, which, seemingly, made some algorithm or communication changes to speed AF and instead made it hit-or-miss. Nobody expects a long focal-length macro to be a speed demon, so that might be why mine works so well. Or I won the lottery with that one, who knows? _Because Sigma doesn't publicly discuss any shortcomings._

By the way, nubu, do you often use the Sigma Arts wide-open from within six to ten feet of the subject? Just curious about how you use yours.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I don't think you want to compare a list of fast lenses you owned or used with me, just saying, without turning it into a "my dad can beat your dad" scenario.
> 
> As YuengLinger said, it's NOTHING in the user end that's the issue here. It's Sigma that can't reverse engineer the Canon AF on most or all bodies.


Hi Viggo, any chance of you getting hold of any Sigma Art lenses to try on your EOS R? Everything I’ve read so far has said the Sigma Art lenses are as accurate on the R as the Canon lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2019)

jd7 said:


> Hi Viggo, any chance of you getting hold of any Sigma Art lenses to try on your EOS R? Everything I’ve read so far has said the Sigma Art lenses are as accurate on the R as the Canon lenses.


I guess they would be when they’re using on sensor AF, wysiwyg kind of thing. But, no, I don’t have any way of testing Art lenses on my R now. Not sure if I could conclude with anything just trying one at a store


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I guess they would be when they’re using on sensor AF, wysiwyg kind of thing. But, no, I don’t have any way of testing Art lenses on my R now. Not sure if I could conclude with anything just trying one at a store


It would be great for Canon customers to have a reliable, excellent third-party line of lenses! We need a critical mass of positive reports, as a handful of reviewers who are hoping for click-through revenue don't make a great case.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 14, 2019)

nubu said:


> Because this lens does not exist from canon and because it seems to have stellar performance (as most of the other art lenses).



I agree! The Sigma 24 Art is not interesting and the Canon 24 L has many defects, including massive coma. I am quite intrigued by this lens!


----------



## nubu (Jan 14, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I've had the ef 50mm f/1.4 USM for years. Not nearly as sharp as the Sigma, for sure, but nails AF quickly and reliably, even after the scorching summer I left it (by mistake!) in my car parked in the driveway.
> 
> 
> By the way, nubu, do you often use the Sigma Arts wide-open from within six to ten feet of the subject? Just curious about how you use yours.



It really differs a lot from 14 - 135mm. ALL are used a lot at infinity and far away in typical landscape and nightscape pics.. The 50, 85 and 135 are used also at typical half portrait and face portrait distances. The 14 and 20mm in club and music environments. For my 5d3 and 7d2 I had different MFA setting using the dock for the 3 distance ranges and had good results. Now with the eos r it is better still. Now I feel even more secure to use them fully opened even in dim environments. I only had one art that was not good - not from the focus point of view but the corners were not of the same quality - maybe decentered. I tested it with stars at infinity and they looked quite differently in the 4 corner. Got a new copy which was much better in that respect. As I said before I also updated the firmware when available. This may also play a role. I owened also the Canon ef 50 and 85 L lenses and was never that happy. The 50mm showed too much spherical aberration incl. the focus shift and the focus speed of the 85 was often too slow. Also the focus by wire implementation was not to my taste.

I am not saying that the sigmas are perfect but especially the newest incarnations are quite close in many aspects. Especially the 35mm was - as the first one - definitely one with some quality scatter. Using such highly opened lenses without finetuning can also be a hit and miss. In the old times I was always sending in my gear to cps for callibration. Now with MFA and in parallel the dock it is easier for me but some peaple think they can avoid this in dslrs and that is unfortunately not possible in many cases. Mirrorless changes the situation now - to the good.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jan 25, 2019)

FYI, B&H just charged me for my EF mount pre-order and it shows "In Stock, Order Sent To Warehouse" so I'm guessing it will ship out tomorrow and I'll get Saturday or Monday.


----------



## nubu (Feb 3, 2019)

Mine is also shipping from Germany to Austria ... let's see ...


----------



## nubu (Feb 9, 2019)

My first quick Astro Test https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/62285072


----------

